# Intake heater



## dave1shere (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello everyone. I have a 1974, 3000 series Ford tractor that I am trying to restore the problem I'm having so far is. It is extremely hard to get started even in warm, sunny Florida. I was searching eBay and happen to notice intake manifold heater so I got one. the former owner of this tractor told me that the generator was not working so I took it to a local electrical shop, and they confirmed the generator was shot. They talk me into a one wire alternator system. I pulled off most of the old wiring harness and the voltage regulator. All the wires were in bad shape anyway. My problem is. Where does the manifold heater attach, is it timed like glow plugs to just go for a certain period of time and then turn off or would I need to hook up some type of relay to battery to a key switch or push button to activate manually. 
thanks for any information, Dave.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not for certain but I suspect it would be a similar set up to the Cummins engines that use an intake grid heater which is basically a compact package of ribbon heating wire that is mounted inside the intake manifold and the intake air runs over it and absorbs the heat. On cold starts when you turn the key on and the temp is below a set value (on a Cummins ISB it is 60 degrees F) the intake grid heater is energized and heats the air in the intake manifold so the engine gets a big gulp of hot air while cranking on start up. These intake heater draw a LOT of current. I believe the Cummins ISB draws about 400 amps. John Deere uses a similar set up on many of their engines. In my opinion, this intake pre-heat setup is MUCH more reliable and longer lasting than glow plugs.


----------

